# Great Drill Press, meh Milling Machine



## Bertha

Thanks for this objective review. I've been considering this machine, but for metal.


----------



## Fallon

Grizzly, Harbor Freight, Enco, Jet & a ton of others all sell this same basic unit out to the same factory in China. Slightly different trim levels & accessories, but it's the same basic unit. Almost all the small metal type lathes are the same way.

There are more fan pages & tinkering/modding/upgrade ideas out there for those lathes & mini-mills than you can shake a stick at. Very well supported from a community point of view.

One is high on my list of want, especially as I'm more of a tinkerer who uses wood on many projects, rather than a real woodworker.

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Introduction/Introduction.htm
http://www.mini-lathe.com/Links.htm


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for those links, Fallon!


----------



## Dusty56

Now that's a review : ) Thank you !!


----------



## PurpLev

good review - thanks

I was considering this mill as well when I was shopping around for one, but for the reasons you stated as it's downsizes I ended up with the G0916 if anyone else is in the market, it might cost a tad bit more, and does not come with accessories (other than a 1/2" drill chuck) but addresses some alignment and quality issues found in round column mills.

not trying to hijack this review, just add some info for others (I guess I should just add a review as well)


----------



## SPalm

Nice review. I have also looked at this series.
I guess you get what you pay for…..

Purp: I think you mean the G0619 ??

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Bertha

^I'm pretty sure he did. Looking at the Grizzly offerings, you get into the really capable mills at about the $2000 price point. That'd be a tough sell to the fiance' for yet another hobby. I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a vintage job.


----------



## RoundestRock

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback. It's always good to know when your incite has helped.

I actually considered G0619 and the other Grizzly machines like it when I was picking out my machine. The deciding factor for me was capacity. G1006 has 200 Lbs more weight, greater max distance from spindle to table, and more table travel in both directions. G0619 also only has 2 3/4'' spindle travel. G1006 has 5''. For larger projects that's a deal breaker. G0619 looks like it wouldn't take as much space though. I would also agree the trim looks a little better (don't know for sure, haven't touched it). I guess it's like any machine choice; you have to ask yourself what you plan to do. My 2 cents, if you're doing more wood go for G1006, more mettle go for G0619.


----------



## PurpLev

Steve- yes, I meant G0619…  and I completely agree with RoundestRock - I went with my choice based on more metal work, and figured I could work around the shorter spindle travel, but for more woodworking the longer travel would be a much more valuable feature. FWIW I figured that with the Z travel capabilities I could do with the shorter quill travel keeping the spindle more rigid, but operation would be less of a drill-press nature and more of a mill cnc nature.


----------



## helluvawreck

We have a Grizzly mill and Grizzly mills seem like ok machines for home shop machinists and woodworkers. However, they hardly compare with the Bridgeport mill that I have been using for 31 years. The only reason that I mention this is because you can often find a good used Bridgeport for a reasonable price at auctions.


----------

